# Wello this sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok wasnt much interest in cobaki this sunday so what about Wello?
anyone keen to fish wello/green this sunday from about 6 until 10-11am

incoming tides and light wind should help


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Ben

I am new to Kayak fishning and have only had my Prolwer Elite for a few weeks but am keen to get to know the spots around SEQ.

If you don't mind a beginer just let me knwo the details of where your suggesting and I 'll be there.

PDO (Paul)


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ben,
I'm thinking of heading out to either wello or cleveland on sunday morning with a mate of mine, would be great to be able to catch up with you.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok guys well its shaping up well for sunday
I was just thinking of launching at the wello ramp at about 6.30am and fishing until whenever. Would probably paddle out past the markers and fish towards green , if all is really quiet might make the paddle over there.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Ben,
Reckon I'm looking pretty good but that should firm up by tomorrow afternoon. I'll get on the blower tomorrow afternoon to discuss.

Jeff


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good Jeff,

im getting pretty keen to get among the squire again


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you guys looked at the forecast, might be a bit windy???


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looks alright to me Paul


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I hope its Ok if I join in on the trip.

PDO (Paul)


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like a flotilla heading out there. Haven't been to sea with this many people since I was in the Navy. The more the merrier I reckon.
Ben,
Spoke to CamJ and he's in as well. Could be a good day. Let's hope we raise a few scales.

Jeff


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

all looks good guys,

Jeff sorry i missed your call mate, been out for dinner and just got home.
I will call you tomorrow to confirm but should be a good morning.

lets hope those snapper play the game


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry Gents,
Going to have to take a pass on tomorrow. Maybe next week-end. Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

is anyone keen for tomorrow, 
im still in if anyones definate


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

anyone going????


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

trip cancelled


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry Ben, i've been out all day.
I'm still keen, and will be out at wello at 6:30am if anyone is still interested.


----------

